# are people who truly belive the bible mentaly retarded?



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 27, 2013)

???????????????????????


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 27, 2013)

who honestly believes a snake can talk ?


----------



## penguinking (Sep 27, 2013)

Snake from the simpsons could talk... jus sayin


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 27, 2013)

There's worse things than talking snakes in that book that's had over 14,000 differences between the 1st recognised bible [Sinai] & the KJV.
But to respond to your question - what is it called when one suspends rational logic, common-sense & all reasoning to believe a story that is not backed by any historical evidence in it's entirety, is extremely contradictory & makes bugger-all sense?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 27, 2013)

They're not retarded.

They are gullible though...


----------



## smokinafatty (Sep 27, 2013)

I now feel the same way about them. However, they're believing what their parents told them. It is a nice fairy tale. I was 19 before I heard anyone refer to Christianity as a fairy tale. It really made me think, and it still took several years for me to realize the con I'd been duped into. Thank God (haha) my eyes were opened or I'd just still be believing it. It's like suddenly finding out blue is green; at first it's unthinkable that it's all a lie. The religion teaches you to never question it or you'll lose your faith, and then you'll go to hell, so they will themselves to keep their eyes closed. It truly is a world wide cult. It operates on the function of belief, which is understood by so few, that they never understand the tool that tricks them. For example, when Jesus "healed" a blind man's sight, he told the guy to never tell anyone his sight was healed. Jesus said this because he knew the man's brain was operating under the function of belief and other people would put doubt into the man's mind, ruining the effect (killing the belief, reverting the vision). And they "discovered" Jesus because they believed a baby would show up in those parts. It's all about belief, or expectation. Schrodinger's cat. We create our reality. Careful what thoughts you think. This probably sounds like hocus pocus, sorry if I went too far trying to explain belief. But anyway, belief doesn't put a god in the sky.

I believe in belief.


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 27, 2013)

I would say misguided 

Nobody would believe religions if they weren't taught about them first..


----------



## ILoveYouSweetLeaf (Sep 27, 2013)

are people who truly belive the bible mentaly retarded?

NO! why would you say such things?

I believe it is completely rational to believe.
*snakes can talk.
*firefighters/policemen or anyone who works on sunday should be stoned to death.
*a rape victim should marry the rapist.
*a god who talks of giving free will and letting people kill/rape/rob/molest children and not stop them because its free will, should see no contradiction in taking free will from others (the flood of Noah, and sodom and Gomorrah) I see no contradiction there.
*a perfect god creating imperfect creations.
*dinosaurs and man played together just like in the flintstones.
*it is not prejudice at all to give every human being "original sin" because 2 people, 2000 years ago did a bad thing.
*instead of just snapping his fingers and forgiving us all of our "original sin" letting people hang his son from a cross is much more humane.
*a loving god would tell us to treat our slaves good and not just say not to have them.
*a loving god would instruct those slaves to obey said master.
*it is okay to offer up your daughters to be raped by a mob, to "save" two angels like in Sodom and Gomorrah.
*its ok to burn someone in hell for an eternity because they don't believe a book that has hundreds or thousands of contradictions with no physical proof.
*it is in no way evil to command someone (Job) to kill his son and just before he's about to do it say "ahhh just kidding, you thought I was serious?"

put down your disbelief before your loving Father throws you into a pit of fire for an eternity you damn infidel !!!

watch this video and you will believe too.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEkXHHhmTVM


----------



## smokinafatty (Sep 27, 2013)

Padawanbater2 said:


> I would say misguided
> 
> Nobody would believe religions if they weren't taught about them first..


True, same with racism.


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 27, 2013)

There are a number of factors at work. Almost all negativefrom a non-believers POV.

First, some have named it organized schizophrenia. Thisscholar/professor explains.

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNSe4Ff57n4&feature=player_embedded

Second, the vast majority who say they believe do not. 
All they are really doing is following culture and traditionand their family religion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV2VjdpVonY

The harm that most who engage and argue against believersare trying to reduce all comes from the religious right regardless of the cultor religion.

African witches and Jesus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlRG9gXriVI&feature=related

Jesus Camp 1of 9
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=48b_1185215493

Death to Gays.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMw2Zg_BVzw&feature=related

For evil to grow my friends, all good people need do isnothing.
Fight them when you can. It is your duty to our fellow man.

Regards
DL


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Sep 28, 2013)

Im not 'relgious' 

but my understanding of the bible is that it's not ment to be taken literaly


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 28, 2013)

LIBERTYCHICKEN said:


> Im not 'relgious'
> 
> but my understanding of the bible is that it's not ment to be taken literaly


It was meant to be a book of wisdom but to read it literally is to lose the wisdom,---- because if literally believed, the theist has to develop a double set of morals to be able to exonerate God for what they condemn man for doing. That is a corrupted morality. Non-literal readers do not have to and can call that prix of a God a prix. Regards DL [video=youtube;QeOfzN8ZTAM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeOfzN8ZTAM[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 28, 2013)

Yeah, Sativa! Stirrin' up the pot


----------



## ricky1lung (Sep 28, 2013)

Not retarded, Brainwashed.

These groups attempt to infiltrate your families and get your kids learning their
beliefs at a very early age.


----------



## jason1976 (Sep 28, 2013)

i think its a type of person who needs something to believe in. I dont believe in the bible but i have friends that do. my wife is devout,but we dont speak about it. its not retardation,its a hope that something beyond life exists. we,the ones that dont believe, realized a while ago that were walking fertilizer and thats how the cycle goes.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Sep 28, 2013)

tyler.durden said:


> Yeah, Sativa! Stirrin' up the pot


ha ha ha you know what i cant even remember startin this thread , i came home drunk last night lol


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 28, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> ha ha ha you know what i cant even remember startin this thread , i came home drunk last night lol


 Shame on you. Alcohol is a drug. 
[video=youtube;BNbExvU42q4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNbExvU42q4&amp;feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 28, 2013)

ricky1lung said:


> Not retarded, Brainwashed.
> 
> These groups attempt to infiltrate your families and get your kids learning their
> beliefs at a very early age.


Some call what Christians do child abuse. Jesus Camp 1of 9
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=48b_1185215493


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 28, 2013)

I think they are scared, just like the rest of us. But instead of facing that fear as individuals, they hide from the fear, push it as far away from them as they can. Those of us who face our fears are not afraid to say the words "I Don't Know" those who hide claim to know things that they really do not. 

I think it is fear, that drives religion. It all depends on how courageous we are in the face of the unknown. We have two choices. Accept we do not know and continue to live and search despite our ignorance. Or pretend that we do and continue to live a stagnant and unchanging life. Either way, none of us knows any more than the other can... but many of us can spot out the liars.

I think embarrassment is they key obstacle to admitting to ourselves that we might be wrong about something we fought with so much passion to believe. (Saying this as an ex-indoctrinated christian)

Eat fifteen grams of mushrooms by yourself... you'll know what i mean about not being able to tell what is real and what is not, what is true and what is false, what is knowledge and what is ignorance, the true and unstoppable fear of not knowing... tell you fucking what. I'll never eat mushrooms again after that shit.

To exist within the actual reality of ignorance is too much for me, eight hours is long enough for a lifetime.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 29, 2013)

Zaehet christianity IS a doctrine of fear. "Agree with us or you'll go to hell for eternal torment, no 2nd chances" haha "Oh & btw, our god is a god of love, unless you piss him off, or your gay...read the fine print." haha


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 29, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I think they are scared, just like the rest of us. But instead of facing that fear as individuals, they hide from the fear, push it as far away from them as they can. Those of us who face our fears are not afraid to say the words "I Don't Know" those who hide claim to know things that they really do not.
> 
> I think it is fear, that drives religion. It all depends on how courageous we are in the face of the unknown. We have two choices. Accept we do not know and continue to live and search despite our ignorance. Or pretend that we do and continue to live a stagnant and unchanging life. Either way, none of us knows any more than the other can... but many of us can spot out the liars.
> 
> ...


Fear for sure. But it goes deeper I think into out tribal instincts. I really do not think that most believers are believers. I get that from my own experience from being born into R C and seeing that truth in those around me then and that view is bolstered by things like the following. [video=youtube;iV2VjdpVonY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV2VjdpVonY[/video] P. S. Good to see that you can actually think before putting a reply. I was starting to wonder after some of your other, ahh, attempts. Regards DL


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 29, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> Zaehet christianity IS a doctrine of fear. "Agree with us or you'll go to hell for eternal torment, no 2nd chances" haha "Oh & btw, our god is a god of love, unless you piss him off, or your gay...read the fine print." haha


[video=youtube;SF6I5VSZVqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF6I5VSZVqc[/video]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 29, 2013)

Greatest I am said:


> P. S. Good to see that you can actually think before putting a reply. I was starting to wonder after some of your other, ahh, attempts. Regards DL


Really? Didn't you just join RIU like two weeks ago dude? lol 

If you want to sound like the greatest, i would advise proofreading the syntax of your sentences before you click that reply button. 

Spend enough time in this subforum and i'm sure you'll figure out who the quacks are, the jury is still out on you though buddy. Regardless, welcome, glad you could join us. Hope you can offer all of us some sweet info and ideas to swim through. 

Regards ZS <---LOL!


----------



## brotes grandes (Sep 29, 2013)

1 word. FEAR. It will make you believe anything and do anything. Everything we do as humans is fear based and was bred into us. Take some time to sit down with yourself and listen to yourself and ask yourself questions and be honest koz there's nobody with you judging you and listening. Ask yourself questions and notice the trend of fear that's installed in your answers.


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 29, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Really? Didn't you just join RIU like two weeks ago dude? lol
> 
> If you want to sound like the greatest, i would advise proofreading the syntax of your sentences before you click that reply button.
> 
> ...


Damn, you are the second one who does not like the way I write my French thinking in English. I asked the other if he wanted to do a quick critique of proof read of something I have after he went up and down my back but he just disappeared. Bummer. So I do not know if he knew what he was talking about or not. I think that I have one of my sweetest O P to date and admit that I am not sure if I like how it is put together or not. I have the logical points but do not know if they flow as well as they could. I think you will be tickled by the theme. If you want to opine on it then P M me and I will send it to you. It is not particularly long so I don't think a lot of time is involved. Let me know. Regards DL


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 29, 2013)

brotes grandes said:


> 1 word. FEAR. It will make you believe anything and do anything. Everything we do as humans is fear based and was bred into us. Take some time to sit down with yourself and listen to yourself and ask yourself questions and be honest koz there's nobody with you judging you and listening. Ask yourself questions and notice the trend of fear that's installed in your answers.


 If you are talking the sheeple, I agree. As a goat I would say that your words do not apply to me. Regards DL


----------



## brotes grandes (Sep 29, 2013)

Greatest I am said:


> If you are talking the sheeple, I agree. As a goat I would say that your words do not apply to me. Regards DL


I am not knocking you at all.We are all the same mate you and I ,jim down the road and Nicole next door. All humans are the same and function on what we were born with. You are human like me so you bleed,you cry,you hurt,you want,you yern,you wipe your ass like everyone else on EARTH and you are born into the 3rd dimension and unless you raise your vibrations enough and can move into the fourth then 5th dimension you will die in this the 3rd dimension and always be in the cycle of birth death as humans know it. GL


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 29, 2013)

brotes grandes said:


> 1 word. FEAR. It will make you believe anything and do anything. Everything we do as humans is fear based and was bred into us. Take some time to sit down with yourself and listen to yourself and ask yourself questions and be honest koz there's nobody with you judging you and listening. Ask yourself questions and notice the trend of fear that's installed in your answers.


I tend to agree for the most part. Why do i eat, the fear that if i don't i might starve. Or... just hungry, but why? Because our body is telling us if we do not eat, we will feel pain. As we fear pain, most of us do, which is why we shy away from it for the most part. Why go to work, why go to the bathroom, why do this or that? Most of it is based on fear of what might happen if we either do, or don't do something. 

But what about doing something out of love, compassion or empathy? Does that even exist? What we think we do out of empathy, is it because we genuinely feel empathetic? Nothing but love and compassion? Or do we do it because we empathize with the fear that is being felt by the other, and try to ease the fear being felt by the person we are trying to help. 

I like to think that when i help someone, i do it because it makes me feel good... rather than based on fear. The other day i was eating out at the pizza hut buffet with my girl, the people next to us were kinda worn down, southern type if you know what i mean. They all ate a shit ton of food and got a bunch of drink refills, as they left they didn't leave a tip, but a man came walking back and threw a dollar on the table. I thought to myself, what fucking assholes! For real? They are gonna leave that and just split? So i snatched out my wallet, grabbed a five out and set it on the table next to the the other bill. I don't think anyone saw me, and it doesn't matter either. 

I like to think i did that out of the kindness in my heart and how it would make that girl feel when she went back to that table expecting next to nothing finding something quite enticing awaiting her... rather than the idea of doing it out of fear. 

It's a great question, and awesome idea to think about, how we derive our behaviors and why we do what we do, when we do it. 

Great post Brotes. Got me thinking.


---Greatest, i guess if you want to pm me a link to your awesome thread starter i'll check it out on my down time if you want.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 29, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I think they are scared, just like the rest of us.


Speak for yourself mate  I may well have rational fear but that does not extend to worrying about my soul. I do not fear death [not looking forward to the process tho..].

Yeah I relate to the embarrassment. I now think that an organised belief is just part of our journey...one needs to understand basic math before one can relate to algorithms for example....breaking free of indoctrination [which is not easy for most, if anyone.] is a sign of progression, spiritually speaking. There's no need to be embarrassed, rather, you should pat yourself on the back for using your intellect & common-sense to do something that many are unable or unwilling to do. Breaking through the fear to even question ones christian indoctrination is the 1st & hardest step.

'The Truth shall set ye free' Amen brother


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 29, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> I may well have rational fear but that does not extend to worrying about my soul. I do not fear death [not looking forward to the process tho..].


Have you ever thought about what this is. Ever wondered if this could be a dream? A hell? A perpetual repetitive purgatory? Have you ever come to terms with the fact that all of these ideas could be true? That we really don't know what this is, or what happens when we die? That souls may exist, as well as damnation, or any other metaphysical or theological idea anyone has thought up since the evolution of the human brain.

Fear comes from not knowing. Not knowing whether or not someone is going to hurt you, what is going to happen to someone you care for, or you. Not knowing what is lurking in the dark, not knowing whether or not you are safe, or if someone is watching you. Not knowing what happens when you die, or what this reality is. 

I do not fear death, i because i know it will take me someday. That is something i know, something concrete, something i am certain of, that some day... i WILL die. The fear though, the fear that creates religion, that embalms spirituality and any other form of made up truth... is the fear of the afterdeath. Something we are not certain of... something that we do not know. 

There are two things that will happen. We either cease to exist (my most favored idea) or that we continue to exist in some way, shape or form. 

It's easier to think we cease to exist, because that's it, were done, fold, gone, non-existent, no further thought necessary. 

But to grasp onto the thought that we continue to exist, i think is much more of a burden. Because then you have to try to figure out what happens to you. Where do you go, will it be painful, scary, pleasant, boring, fulfilling, the same thing over and over again? Now there are an infinite amount of ways you could exist. What idea will you pick? How do you justify believing in an idea if you cannot be certain whether or not it is true? If you know your idea may be wrong? 





There is a way, you can pretend to not be afraid of afterdeath, you can pretend to know what happens to your individuality after you die, that's the only way. You can pretend you know you cease to exist, or you can pretend you know you continue to exist. Either way, it is a lie which does one thing... it shields you from the truth, it shields you from the fear of not knowing what is going to happen to you... 





But me? Me... i am just so tired, so damned tired of pretending..


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 29, 2013)

For fear [haha] of provoking ridicule in my direction.......I don't know what you mean by 'pretend'? It sounds like you replaced your indoctrination with doubt. The bible says to build your house on rock, not sand. I was always taught that if I questioned the bible, the churches interpretation of said book or the basic tenets of that gross religion, it meant I 'lacked faith'. Without 'faith' [in this context, faith equates to ignorance] one was doomed to eternal torment. This fear kept me in a sort of limbo, I couldn't stomach the christian crap yet I ignored reading, contemplating or discussing other realities. It's a very long story but I finally came to the conclusion that God was either a god of love or an arsehole who smites those who refuse to believe in silly nonsense. If it was the latter then I'm fucked either way. So I started to rebuild the foundations of my belief system from scratch. [It's funny that once I made that decision it was like a huge weight was lifted off my shoulders. I felt free.] I read, I meditated, I discussed , I annoyed those around me with my single minded mission to find 'the Truth'. Until eventually I realised that I would be learning till the day I die, that in this level of progression [3rd dimension] no-one has or knows all the answers, that I'm a part of something bigger, that I'm a Spirit [conscious energy] having a physical experience, that I'm responsible for my own actions & those actions determine my experiences, that this 'life' is not my 1st nor will be my last incarnation, that I will keep coming back to try again if I fuck up this one. Iow I learned enough to know that I'm 'safe', not my physical body that is but my Spiritual body, my soul [for those who don't know the difference - the soul is a spirit having a physical experience]
I'm very content in what I believe, there is no need for others to agree or the need to force what I believe onto others. Although I'm not Wiccan I adhere to their creed 'If it harms none do as you will' & the old favourite to 'treat others the way I wish to be treated'. 
If you don't mind me saying ZS, you need to fill the void left by your indoctrination.
PS I agree, fear on a spiritual level IS a lack of knowing.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 30, 2013)

Greatest I am said:


> Damn, you are the second one who does not like the way I write my French thinking in English. I asked the other if he wanted to do a quick critique of proof read of something I have after he went up and down my back but he just disappeared. Bummer. So I do not know if he knew what he was talking about or not. I think that I have one of my sweetest O P to date and admit that I am not sure if I like how it is put together or not. I have the logical points but do not know if they flow as well as they could. I think you will be tickled by the theme. If you want to opine on it then P M me and I will send it to you. It is not particularly long so I don't think a lot of time is involved. Let me know. Regards DL



As the one who you PM'd, I don't have time to critique your shit.

I'm in school full time, have a job, two dogs, and a very time demanding hobby.

I told you what didn't make sense earlier. If you want someone to critique your writing word by word, sentence by sentence; go get a degree. 

You'll have academics picking your writing apart daily _that get paid to do so._


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 30, 2013)

brotes grandes said:


> I am not knocking you at all.We are all the same mate you and I ,jim down the road and Nicole next door. All humans are the same and function on what we were born with. You are human like me so you bleed,you cry,you hurt,you want,you yern,you wipe your ass like everyone else on EARTH and you are born into the 3rd dimension and unless you raise your vibrations enough and can move into the fourth then 5th dimension you will die in this the 3rd dimension and always be in the cycle of birth death as humans know it. GL


If we are all the same then none of us are special. Tell that to your loved ones. The issue was fear, not where you took it. Regards DL


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 30, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> As the one who you PM'd, I don't have time to critique your shit.
> 
> I'm in school full time, have a job, two dogs, and a very time demanding hobby.
> 
> ...


Ah, the one who would not chance putting his money where his mouth was. You have lots of time for everything but that. Come back when you mature child. Regards DL


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 30, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> ---Greatest, i guess if you want to pm me a link to your awesome thread starter i'll check it out on my down time if you want.


Now that I see a bit more of your character and soft heart as compared to my harder one, you just might be the ticket to make the O P more palatable as some will already think it --- out there. Perhaps you will be able to accentuate the love potential of what I said. Hard to say from my bias just what it needs. It is on the way. Regards DL


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 30, 2013)

Greatest I am said:


> Ah, the one who would not chance putting his money where his mouth was. You have lots of time for everything but that. Come back when you mature child. Regards DL


It's not my job to edit and proof read your work. Calling me a child because I don't want to coddle your sorry ass is as dumb as your original, nonsensical post. 


Maybe you should take this to heart;

[video=youtube_share;jmbOWm_UqYo]http://youtu.be/jmbOWm_UqYo[/video]

P.S. I did point out some of the shit that didn't make sense, you just didn't seem to care....


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 30, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> For fear [haha]I'm a part of something bigger, that I'm a Spirit [conscious energy] having a physical experience, that I'm responsible for my own actions & those actions determine my experiences, that this 'life' is not my 1st nor will be my last incarnation, that I will keep coming back to try again if I fuck up this one. Iow I learned enough to know that I'm 'safe', not my physical body that is but my Spiritual body, my soul [for those who don't know the difference - the soul is a spirit having a physical experience]
> I'm very content in what I believe


Isn't it funny, that our beliefs almost always coincide with our deepest desires?

It doesn't matter how passionate you are about your beliefs in souls, afterlife, reincarnation. It doesn't matter how hard you believe, how much you tell yourself you are certain that these things exist, and that existence and reality is exactly what you think it is... the fact will always remain; 

That you could be wrong, about everything you believe. The possibility that this is a dream, purgatory, a form of hell... any idea you can come up with, will always exist. 



Like i said before, and i mean no offense, the only way you can avoid the fear of not knowing our most desired unanswered questions in this existence, is to pretend you have them. You can tell yourself you know you have a soul, but you don't know that for sure. You can tell yourself when you die you will reincarnate into another form, but you don't know that for sure. You can tell yourself anything you want in order to fill the void of ignorance that everyone on this planet has, but i don't think lying to yourself is going to help you, or anyone one else for that matter. 

But you must do what you need to in order to feel happy, to not feel scared, some people have to barrow ideas from others or make them up in order to be happy in an existence filled with unanswered questions. 

And as it is, i am quite content and happy living my life accepting the fact that i don't know certain things, and certainty is not a privilege i can afford if i want to be honest with myself about everything. 





If there is anything you can take away from this, just know one thing; You Could Be Wrong. 
But most people just choose to ignore that fact, and i'm almost positive you are one of those people. 
No offense, there is nothing wrong with that, it just is what it is.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 30, 2013)

No offense taken ZS. I was in hospital for 6 months 13 years ago & given 3 years to live. That's the test. During that time I saw genuine fear in the eyes of elderly men who maybe for the 1st time in their life were contemplating their existence. I witnessed some fascinating things that confirmed what I know. One old WW2 digger knew the night of his own death. I had seen him say goodnight to his family for six nights. He was always smiling as they went, happy to see them go happy in the knowledge that he would see them the next day. The 7th night, as he was saying farewell, he became quite distraught, crying & hugging, repeating "I love you" as if he new it was his last good-bye. After lights were out I awoke to him talking to the old guy in the bed next to him, opposite from me, & the old guys awoken with the digger sitting on his bed saying "Sorry to wake you Bob, I just wanted to introduce you to my army buddies". I called the nurses as I could see he was confused as to why his buddies were being ignored. I firmly believe that the diggers close mates had come to meet him to escort him 'home' ['in my fathers house there are many rooms] I could not return to sleep & lay awake. An hour later I looked over at the old digger & he seemed to have a very dim light over him. I turned to push the nurse button & when I looked back the light was gone. He had just passed.
Now people can say what they like but that experience cannot be taken from me. I have witnessed many many incidents that are part of my experience. I worked as a funeral director for several years & unwittingly communicated with the deceased that I was preparing for viewings. I've experienced things through spiritual churches & ceremonial magick. I have meditated, studied & contemplated for over twenty years. And that's the point Z S, they are MY experiences, MY learning, MY understanding. I could write a book on the subject but I wont because my collective experiences have formed my individual perspective. It would convince few to change their belief. I could share my experience but most aren't ready to accept that there's more to reality than what you can see or touch. "All things exist, but man knows of them only so far as he is educated to comprehend them." 

No offense meant when I say this Z S but do you really want to be one of those people who tell everyone else that they're wrong yet when asked the answer they have nothing? 
Learn to meditate - the answer are indeed within. 'Seek & ye shall find, ask & it will be answered' [a natural law of the Universe] Just ask if you'd like me to recommend any books.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 30, 2013)

Understand, i'm not saying you ARE wrong, i am trying to help you accept the fact that you COULD be wrong... and when someone refuses to acknowledge that fact, and actively ignores it, it only depicts the desperation that the belief be held as a certainty.

Why would someone ignore the fact that their beliefs hold the possibility of being wrong? Because it's scary. It's easier to believe with certainty you know what happens when you die, rather than accept that the ideas you have about an afterlife very well could be wrong. 

Again, not saying that you are wrong, just that to ignore the fact you could be... not only closes the door for further philosophical thought about it, but also merits a lie to oneself. 

For all you know this is a computer generated dream world, or a hell in which we continue to reincarnate as the same person living the same life over and over again, or an exam we must take in order to get into heaven, or a test to see if our "souls" are ready to become enlightened and enter a higher level existence, or... our individuality and ourselves may cease to exist.

All of these possibilities exist, and there are an infinite amount of them, any thought count's as a possibility. How can anyone be certain which is correct and which is false? How do we know that when we have these experiences, we don't just automatically associate them with whatever belief system we have picked up? With so many different variations of religion in this world, to go prancing around saying you have found the truth with certainty, anyone who doesn't just outright agree with you will be able to call your bluff. 

It is easier to fool yourself than to fool another. 

I'm not trying to convince you that you are wrong dude, just trying to help a fellow human animal understand the flaws in the human psyche, that all possabilites exist... even the possibility that you very well _could_ be wrong. 

It is infinitely more honest to say to others and to yourself; "I think we have souls, i think reincarnation is true and i think i will enter a different existence when i die."
Rather than trying to tell yourself and others that you know, that you are certain. But you believe what you want man, everybody does.


----------



## Greatest I am (Sep 30, 2013)

1 Thesalonian 5;21 Prove all things; hold fast that which is good.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 30, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Understand, i'm not saying you ARE wrong, i am trying to help you accept the fact that you COULD be wrong... and when someone refuses to acknowledge that fact, and actively ignores it, it only depicts the desperation that the belief be held as a certainty.
> 
> Why would someone ignore the fact that their beliefs hold the possibility of being wrong? Because it's scary. It's easier to believe with certainty you know what happens when you die, rather than accept that the ideas you have about an afterlife very well could be wrong.
> 
> ...


Strife, you're an awesome guy, I've said it before. But when you say "just trying to help you understand", I often wonder what grounds YOU are standing on to make other people attest to 'your reality'. How could you be so certain about uncertainty?? lol

My brush with death taught me a lot more than years of church, meditation (and etc) ever did. *I am the same but different (than the previous me)
*
I think that's all that any person has been able to say about it.

Would you be formulating a verbose account of nearly dying while you were nearly dying? Don't think so. Now, try to put it into words after the fact. Oy.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Sep 30, 2013)

Can you be certain that anything is real? Can you be certain that this is not a dream world? 

Then how can you be certain of a belief when we cannot even be certain whether or not this is real or a dream?

Regardless of a near death experience, (as i have had one too) what makes you so certain that your interpretation of that experience is 100% correct, being pretty much dead and brought back to life? Don't you think our brains may be acting a little off? What if you misinterpreted it? What if it meant something completely different than how you experienced it? The possibility exists that this may have been the case. Why persist with certainty of something that contains the possibility for error?







I absolutely love the idea of an everlasting soul, i revel in it. I want it to be true so badly, i want to believe. But just because i want it to be true, just because i had an experience that made me feel that is true (and i did) does not mean it is set in stone. It does not mean that i will certainly continue to exist when i die because no matter the experience, no matter the passion i feel towards this idea and my spiritual experiences, there is still room for error. I know i could be wrong, that the human brain is fallible, and so am i. The brain continues to work until about 10 minutes after death when all the oxygen is depleted, after that you start to suffer brain damage. So if you do literally die, declared dead, absolutely no electrical activity in the brain, you are destined to come back with some sort of brain damage. Maybe the damaged part of the brain is what caused the experience (if you were dead for that long, i was not). That puts even more doubt to our ideas about an afterlife and personal experiences does it not?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Sep 30, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Can you be certain that anything is real? Can you be certain that this is not a dream world?
> 
> Then how can you be certain of a belief when we cannot even be certain whether or not this is real or a dream?
> 
> ...


I agree on a lot of points. I cannot say that there isn't a day that goes by that I question - everything. That includes the existence of God. One cool thing I've learned about scriptures of various people is that when they describe someone (doubting Thomas, for example) they aren't saying "go and find THOSE people and change them". To me it means to go and find that in ME. It is no longer is a question of whether or not 'those' types of people exist - it is now a question of how those types of people exist in me. Also, I'm not looking to get rid of them, I'm looking to get to know them. They are not enemies they are parts of me. I do not want to battle parts of me. I want to help them find a 'right place' in here. You could say that I would like to maestro the choir, so to speak. The alternative is shtty music all fckn day 

Through all the questions one thing is still there and that is the subject I am questioning (God). Even if I stop questioning it, it is still there for other people to question. "It" does not go away. What ends up changing is the level of relationship that I have with it. (and vice versa)

You should check out "I and Thou" if you haven't already. It is really doing wonders for me.


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 30, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> ???????????????????????


The answer is simple...yes, they are.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 30, 2013)

What direwolf said. 

Z S I can see that regardless what anyone says you will insist on playing the 'what if' game which is a reflection of an unquiet mind.
Rather than telling everyone they're wrong, may I suggest you learn to meditate, listen, observe, read, experience.

Ahhh, so you do want to be 'that guy'. You have no answer yet you insist telling others they're fooling themselves. Misery loves it's own company. Fear is fear, how can one 'pretend' 'not to have fear'? That's nonsense & yes it's becoming offensive.

I offered to point you in the right direction but your not interested in contemplating anything, your reflex is to rubbish others opinions without offering anything [And then say "no offense") to play the 'what if?" game. Little thought is required to play the "what if" game. You still behave, think & argue like someone who is still indoctrinated. Last word of advice, replace your indoctrination with a cogent & comforting belief or you will return to the 'fold' [baa baa]. I guarantee it.

I thought you were a smart young guy Z S, now I'm not so sure. 'It is better for others to think your a fool than to open your mouth & remove all doubt.'

I'm not participating in your 'what if' game any further  

Peace.

Just re-read this & I sound a bit grumpy,haha  Didn't mean to Z S. 
Just to clarify, I meant no point in further discussion on this issue, we've both articulated our position.


----------



## thecoolman (Sep 30, 2013)

Are people who are truly atheists all mentally retarded?


----------



## mkbinc1971 (Sep 30, 2013)

HELL is, Sitting next to the bay city roller's, and listening to andy gibb sing shadow dancing for eon's &eon's


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 1, 2013)

^^^^haha^^^ or anything else disco.

It's interesting that the last Pope assassinated by the Vatican [ John Paul I think. The 3rd last one] had said 'There is no physical place called 'Hell'. Hell is a state of mind' or words to that effect. Exactly. It's why they bumped him off, he was intending to continue to reveal hidden Truths.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 1, 2013)

smokinafatty said:


> True, same with racism.


No, dipshit. Racism has its origins in the natural tendency of most all animals (humans included) to be afraid of other animals who look different. We may be in the process of evolving past that now, but we're not past it yet.


----------



## Grojak (Oct 1, 2013)

Too lazy to read all 5 pages, fuck some of ya'll are wordy mofo's...

I read on page 3 or so about Tribal Instinct, finally someones scratching the surface here. People in general are sheep (sheeple if you will) and are prewired to want to fit in, belong to the group (this is much easier to see once you lose that instinct, which I'm sure some of you reading this have, but not all). 

The tribal instinct, the longing to fit in to be accepted is what everyone wants as a kid, every kid seeks to be accepted. Religions know this, they know that fear will drive people to do CRAZY things, they've mastered what buttons to push for years, hell they even send people to school to learn how to manipulate and spread fear. The bible is nothing more than a tool, just like a butchers knife or a cops gun, the bible is the tool that religion uses to cram sideways up your ass repetitively. Seriously some smart fuckers wrote this book, you can't argue that and so many have wrote it, but who? I swear if we could trace back to in time to people who have amended the bible we'd probably uncover some real jackasses, con men and funny people. Could you just picture some a couple guys at a printing press drunk and high on 1600ac bud

"Say Nigel, that candle ignited your curtains"

"Woah, hey I got it, lets say moses is just walking down the road and BAM a bush catches on fire, lol people will believe that shit if we write it"

People who believe in the bible are not all retarded, their more than likely A. stupid/retarded B. weak and needing guidance C. trying to portray someone they are not (praise God I have found the lord fuckers).


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 1, 2013)

The bible is a tool, agree.

If your interested read 'The Bible Fraud' by Tony Bushby where you will learn that many of the founding fathers of christianity were indeed a pack of illiterate rabble.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 1, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> ^^^^haha^^^ or anything else disco.
> 
> It's interesting that the last Pope assassinated by the Vatican [ John Paul I think. The 3rd last one] had said 'There is no physical place called 'Hell'. Hell is a state of mind' or words to that effect. Exactly. It's why they bumped him off, he was intending to continue to reveal hidden Truths.


I agree with the disco bit.

http://www.ewtn.com/library/papaldoc/jp2heavn.htm


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 1, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> I agree with the disco bit.
> 
> http://www.ewtn.com/library/papaldoc/jp2heavn.htm


 
The Pope was correct of course, in the esoteric sense, butyou will note in this link below that the right wing Christians as well asCatholics will not let go of the place of torment because they have learned tohate the other tribes so much they look forward to watching them burnpointlessly from their perch in heaven. Quite sick that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv_rmQuagpY&feature=player_embedded

Literalist believers love to hate.

Regards
DL


----------



## Sand4x105 (Oct 1, 2013)

> are people who truly believe the bible mentally retarded?



No&#8230; I would disagree&#8230; When I was 17 I started to &#8220;THINK&#8221; for myself&#8230; The bible, seemed less logical, to me, now that I had gathered some life lessons, and smarts&#8230; My dad was a believer, till the day he died&#8230; 
I&#8217;ve seen some things in a church that could only be described as a miracle. At age 19 after a hard day of work, my dad asked me if I would be the cameraman for a closed circuit telecast into an overflow room, for a particular minister that was visiting&#8230;The church was in South Central LA, the visiting minister, was the same one that is now the head of the mega church in Texas&#8230;that just had the measles outbreak&#8230; 
I had drank oh, about 10 or 11 beers after work when I got the call, that the &#8216;regular&#8217; cameraman could not be there that night&#8230; 
After, the service was over, I just stood next to the camera, zooming in and out on my dad, and the visiting minister talking to the church pastor [up on the stage]&#8230; I didn&#8217;t want to get too close, my fear, I smelled of beer&#8230; I did my favor, I was ready to leave...
So, I just kept camera &#8216;rolling&#8217; when a woman, mid 40&#8217;s maybe early 50&#8217;s, limp up the isle to the front&#8230;
She walked up to mister mega church, and asked him if the Lord would heal her&#8230;
Mega minister asked her to sit down on a chair&#8230;
The only ones still in the main auditorium were my dad, the two ministers, a couple of aids, and me 30 feet away with the camera rolling&#8230;
As the woman sat down, she was instructed to put her legs out, so they could be checked, and it sure looked like she had a short leg, maybe 3-4 inches less&#8230;
The minister asked the woman, do you have the faith to believe your leg could be healed&#8230;
She said: &#8220;YES&#8221;
At that moment, her short leg stretched out, as long as the normal one&#8230;
The five men on stage erupted in praise to the Lord&#8230;
The lady walked perfectly back off the stage, and out the front door...I often wonder about it&#8230;.
Well, we went back to the control truck, and played the video of her leg growing in and out, in and out&#8230; 
Those Church people were praising and singing the praises of the Lord&#8230;
Her leg getting longer, why did that happen ? Only 7 people [lady included] saw it, it was not for the masses&#8230;
I&#8217;m think, wow&#8230; crazy shit&#8230; the lady was gone into the night&#8230; her life altered&#8230;forever&#8230; 
I have a memory of gods power&#8230; God only does good, however, man writes that god does bad stuff&#8230; 
I give thanks in all things&#8230; that, is to me, just common sense, to give thanks&#8230; I do not now need the bible to remind me&#8230; God is a good and just god&#8230; It is just man has fukked up all religion&#8230; 
My dad was a literalist&#8230; he took the bible as the word of god. When I asked him, why would god create a earth, 6500 years ago, with dinosaur bones, and whale bones in the desert, and layers of rock, with fossils&#8230;
His answer: &#8220;Some things you just must believe on faith&#8221; so, the Christian to me, is not retarded, he has just been fed a line of BS his whole life, he just believes it as is&#8230; for a Christian to show disbelief, it is considered a let down of their faith, and a weakness&#8230;
I think, the church he was going to at the end [78 years old] is culpable for his death&#8230; for his belief was when he died, he was going to a better, special place&#8230;so he ate and ate, and never exercised&#8230;I am not making it up, he died in a &#8220;All you can eat&#8221; buffet line, grabbed his plate, and wham he was gone&#8230;
I kinda think, at the end of his life, he was in denial and looked forward to going to heaven&#8230; which makes his church, and religion responsible [in my eyes] for his early death&#8230;


----------



## schuylaar (Oct 1, 2013)

scam, scam and more scam..

[video=youtube;M9w7jHYriFo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=M9w7jHYriFo#t=28[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 1, 2013)

Greatest I am said:


> The Pope was correct of course, in the esoteric sense, butyou will note in this link below that the right wing Christians as well asCatholics will not let go of the place of torment because they have learned tohate the other tribes so much they look forward to watching them burnpointlessly from their perch in heaven. Quite sick that.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lv_rmQuagpY&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ...


Group mind. Happens everywhere. I was brought up Catholic and no such thing was ever present in anyone's ideas. Could be that my experience was more liberal than others, I dunno. There's a shtload of finger pointing in every walk of life.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 1, 2013)

Am I god, for it is I who creates and destroys. Reality is but a thin veil, obscuring the true vastness of consciousness.


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 1, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> Group mind. Happens everywhere. I was brought up Catholic and no such thing was ever present in anyone's ideas. Could be that my experience was more liberal than others, I dunno. There's a shtload of finger pointing in every walk of life.


 True but it is not usually based on institutionally embedded lies. Regards DL


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Am I god, for it is I who creates and destroys. Reality is but a thin veil, obscuring the true vastness of consciousness.


 Yes you are in the esoteric sense and in reality because no one but yourself can make you voluntarily do anything. You can be your highest ideal if you choose to be. Regards DL 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdSVl_HOo8Y


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 1, 2013)

Greatest I am said:


> Yes you are in the esoteric sense and in reality because no one but yourself can make you voluntarily do anything. You can be your highest ideal if you choose to be. Regards DL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdSVl_HOo8Y


In the YouTube list there were his other videos. "Crucifixion is in your skull". I've talked about that here before. Golgotha, the place of the skull. Above that it would appear that there is nobody...erm, no body.


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 1, 2013)

Why must we be categorized, does that not allow for a hierarchy to be established, a ladder in which to either ascend or descend based on the perception of reality.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 1, 2013)

Grey,

You get the privilege of pretending to know what happens when you die. I'm sure it is very comforting. I wish i could do that, sincerely. Maybe i am just jealous that i can't.


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 1, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> In the YouTube list there were his other videos. "Crucifixion is in your skull". I've talked about that here before. Golgotha, the place of the skull. Above that it would appear that there is nobody...erm, no body.


I have not seen all of Bill's clips but will view this one as time allows Thanks. But I agree that everything religious all happens in our own minds. Regards DL 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivlzX3zMLvs


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Why must we be categorized, does that not allow for a hierarchy to be established, a ladder in which to either ascend or descend based on the perception of reality.


 Jacob's ladder is an ancient concept. Climbing it is what we do and should do. That is what we do to help us reach a higher ideal. It has always been so and evolution gives a fittest so why not have that fittest where all can see. Or at least whatever we think is the fittest. Chances are we will select wrongly and that is why and how we as societies evolve. Regards DL


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 1, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Grey,
> 
> You get the privilege of pretending to know what happens when you die. I'm sure it is very comforting. I wish i could do that, sincerely. Maybe i am just jealous that i can't.


Islam has it made in the shade. If you are a man that is. It is not good for females and any thinking man will see it as a curse. Imagine the monotony of spending all the time doing 70 virgins and a couple of Houri. Christ. That would be enough to turn a hetero gay. That would be as horrible as what they have done with my hero ------------------------[video=youtube;ea7bj5MsyAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ea7bj5MsyAU[/video] Regards DL


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 1, 2013)

All things being equal, man has as much knowledge of a higher being as any other creature that calls the earth home, it is for all intents and purposes... conjecture. IMO


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 1, 2013)

I say, believe what you want to believe. Just leave me out of it.
I take no offence to your beliefs as long as you don't push it on me.

I believe, I have the largest and most beautiful Cock in the World. Plus a pair of awesome ball to go with my glorious Penis.. Maybe it's true, maybe it's not.
But, that's what I believe...


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> All things being equal, man has as much knowledge of a higher being as any other creature that calls the earth home, it is for all intents and purposes... conjecture. IMO


 
Mostly, yes. Specifically, no.

It should all remain as myth and conjecture as you say butonly until and if apotheosis happens to you and forces you to give something ofthe unseen and un-proven reality. Thatis what happened to me.

Lend me your ear.

The Godhead I know in a nutshell.
I was a skeptic till the age of 39.
I then had an apotheosis and later branded myself anesoteric ecumenist and Gnostic Christian. Gnostic Christian because I exemplifythis quote from William Blake.

&#8220;Both read the Bible day and night, But thou read'st blackwhere I read white.&#8221;

This refers to how Gnostics tend to reverse, for moralreasons, what Christians see in the Bible. We tend to recognize the evil waysof O T God where literal Christians will see God&#8217;s killing as good. Christiansare sheep where Gnostic Christians are goats.
This is perhaps why we see the use of a Jesus scapegoat asimmoral, while theists like to make Jesus their beast of burden. An immoralposition.

During my apotheosis, something that only lasted 5 or 6seconds, the only things of note to happen was that my paradigm of reality wasconfirmed and I was chastised to think more demographically. What I found waswhat I call a cosmic consciousness. Not a new term but one that is a close butnot exact fit.

I recognize that I have no proof. That is always the waywith apotheosis.
This is also why I prefer to stick to issues of moralitybecause no one has yet been able to prove that God is real and I have no moreproof than they for the cosmic consciousness.

The cosmic consciousness is not a miracle working God. Hedoes not interfere with us save when one of us finds it. Not a common thingfrom what I can see. It is a part of nature and our next evolutionary step.

I tend to have more in common with atheists who ignore whatthey see as my delusion because our morals are basically identical. Theist tendnot to like me much as I have no respect for literalists and fundamentals andthink that most Christians have tribal mentalities and poor morals.

I am rather between a rock and a hard place but this Icannot help.

I am happy to be questioned on what I believe but whether ornot God exists is basically irrelevant to this world for all that he does notdo, and I prefer to thrash out moral issues that can actually find an endpoint. The search for God is never ending when you are of the Gnosticpersuasion. My apotheosis basically says that I am to discard whatever God Ifound, God as a set of rules that is, not idol worship it but instead, raise mybar and seek further.

My apotheosis also showed me that God has no need for love,adoration or obedience. He has no needs. Man has dominion here on earth and isto be and is the supreme being.

Regards
DL


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 1, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> I say, believe what you want to believe. Just leave me out of it.
> I take no offence to your beliefs as long as you don't push it on me.
> 
> I believe, I have the largest and most beautiful Cock in the World. Plus a pair of awesome ball to go with my glorious Penis.. Maybe it's true, maybe it's not.
> But, that's what I believe...


 
For harmless delusion, I agree completely. Although in thiscase you attribute things to you that only I possess. But that aside. 

It is my view that all literalists and fundamentals hurt allof us who are moral religionists as well as those who do not believe. They allhurt their parent religions and everyone else who has a belief or not. Theymake us all into laughing stocks and should rethink their position. There is aGodhead but not the God of talking animals, genocidal floods and retribution. Beliefsin fantasy, miracles and magic are evil.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HKHaClUCw4&feature=PlayList&p=5123864A5243470E&index=0&playnext=1

They also do much harm to their own.

African witches and Jesus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlRG9gXriVI&feature=related

Jesus Camp 1of 9
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=48b_1185215493

Death to Gays.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMw2Zg_BVzw&feature=related

For evil to grow my friends, all good people need do isnothing.
Fight them when you can. It is your duty to our fellow man.

Regards
DL


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 1, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> I say, believe what you want to believe. Just leave me out of it.
> I take no offence to your beliefs as long as you don't push it on me.
> 
> I believe, I have the largest and most beautiful Cock in the World. Plus a pair of awesome ball to go with my glorious Penis.. Maybe it's true, maybe it's not.
> But, that's what I believe...


 
For harmless delusion, I agree completely. Although in thiscase you attribute things to you that only I possess.  But that aside. 

It is my view that all literalists and fundamentals hurt allof us who are moral religionists as well as those who do not believe. They allhurt their parent religions and everyone else who has a belief or not. Theymake us all into laughing stocks and should rethink their position. There is aGodhead but not the God of talking animals, genocidal floods and retribution. Beliefsin fantasy, miracles and magic are evil.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HKHaClUCw4&feature=PlayList&p=5123864A5243470E&index=0&playnext=1

They also do much harm to their own.

African witches and Jesus
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MlRG9gXriVI&feature=related

Jesus Camp 1of 9
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=48b_1185215493

Death to Gays.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMw2Zg_BVzw&feature=related

For evil to grow my friends, all good people need do isnothing.
Fight them when you can. It is your duty to our fellow man.

Regards
DL


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 1, 2013)

Questions I've asked my self...

If I suffer from delusional states, which some are truth and which some are not, for me they are inseparable, how do I distinguish between them for each "seems" to be the true reality. You must ask a witness to confirm or deny said states and if that witness is also suffering from delusional states, we will not in some way form a consistent reality which suits both parties.

Edit: Yes I'm high


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Questions I've asked my self...
> 
> If I suffer from delusional states, which some are truth and which some are not, for me they are inseparable, how do I distinguish between them for each "seems" to be the true reality. You must ask a witness to confirm or deny said states and if that witness is also suffering from delusional states, we will not in some way form a consistent reality which suits both parties.
> 
> Edit: Yes I'm high


That is a delusion. I guess it depends on the importance of the delusion but it is always good to have confirmation of everything we believe because as a comedian said a while back, reality is just a collective hunch. If you ever believe for instance that you can fly without a plane, I would suggest confirming it with a flight over water before trying it over land. Regards DL


----------



## mkbinc1971 (Oct 1, 2013)

Abolish the rule's made of stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Read between the LIE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 1, 2013)

mkbinc1971 said:


> Abolish the rule's made of stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Read between the LIE'S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Use less exclamation points and we'll consider it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









1


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 1, 2013)

MojoRison said:


> Questions I've asked my self...
> 
> If I suffer from delusional states, which some are truth and which some are not, for me they are inseparable, how do I distinguish between them for each "seems" to be the true reality. You must ask a witness to confirm or deny said states and if that witness is also suffering from delusional states, we will not in some way form a consistent reality which suits both parties.
> 
> Edit: Yes I'm high



Sounds like daily living if you ask me


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 2, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> Grey,
> 
> You get the privilege of pretending to know what happens when you die. I'm sure it is very comforting. I wish i could do that, sincerely. Maybe i am just jealous that i can't.


I don't think you absorbed anything I wrote. I'm not pretending anything, I know what I know. It's sad that you cannot conceive living free of fear.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Oct 2, 2013)

ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> who honestly believes a snake can talk ?


I would have to answer, it is those who interpret a Bible full of symbolism literally who are mentally retarded.

Although I must admit, picturing a donkey talking to Balaam as described in the book of Numbers is downright comical.


----------



## penguinking (Oct 2, 2013)

Loud noises!!!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 2, 2013)

penguinking said:


> Loud noises!!!


In a forum? This I've gotta see


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 3, 2013)

After more consideration, I would agree, if there are people out there who believe the bible is literally true 100%, that is, speaking to animals and raising the dead, yes, they are mentally retarded. Misinformed or ignorant would save for those that simply didn't understand what they were saying completely (imo, another form of mental retardation), but those people that fully accept what they believe in, absolutely mentally retarded.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Oct 3, 2013)

Religion is just a guideline for living a moral & obedient life. 
It makes a lot of people happy.. and a lot of people better.. but some take it too far.
You got to respect every mans religion.. sure I wish everyone can have a more technological mindset and bigger grip on reality but some just can't process it.
We all really don't know what were experiencing though.. So let's enjoy it..

NoB


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Religion is just a guideline for living a moral & obedient life.
> It makes a lot of people happy.. and a lot of people better.. but some take it too far.
> You got to respect every mans religion.. sure I wish everyone can have a more technological mindset and bigger grip on reality but some just can't process it.
> We all really don't know what were experiencing though.. So let's enjoy it..
> ...


I don't respect anyone's religion because they're unjustified beliefs. When an idea is worthy of respect, I'l respect it. Not because it offends people when it's disrespected but because it's earned respect in some way.

I also don't respect peoples beliefs in vampires, werewolves, zombies, Chutulu, or any other undocumented entity/being/creature. Want respect for what you believe? Earn it, cause there's no 'free passes' for me.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Religion is just a guideline for living a moral & obedient life.
> It makes a lot of people happy.. and a lot of people better.. but some take it too far.
> You got to respect every mans religion.. sure I wish everyone can have a more technological mindset and bigger grip on reality but some just can't process it.
> We all really don't know what were experiencing though.. So let's enjoy it..
> ...


Although I hold little respect for certain religions, I respect others right to believe whatever fairy-tale they choose. What I have a problem with are those who think they've got the right to ram their nonsense down others throats.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 4, 2013)

Greatest I am said:


> [video=youtube;SF6I5VSZVqc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF6I5VSZVqc[/video]


Wow! How does this bloke keep his job? He can't run around speaking the occult [hidden] message behind the fairy tale. Revealing Truth is a dangerous game in religious circles.


----------



## brotes grandes (Oct 4, 2013)

Greatest I am said:


> If we are all the same then none of us are special. Tell that to your loved ones. The issue was fear, not where you took it. Regards DL


i didn't take it anywhere earth brother I stated simply a simple fact that fear is what we act and react to all the time ,apart from REAL love. Doesn't matter who you are coz our genetics are all the same. We are all special people on earth each one of us goes thru terrible problems and dramas and are special ourselves. 
The people who made up this bible stuff knew how we function as a society along time ago when bible was written so they put fear into the bible and whole god thing as a form a control thru fear. You do not have to like me or agree with me I am a person with a voice and like you its my godly given right to say what I believe it doesn't mean anybody has to like it or believe it. have a nice day.


----------



## brotes grandes (Oct 4, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I tend to agree for the most part. Why do i eat, the fear that if i don't i might starve. Or... just hungry, but why? Because our body is telling us if we do not eat, we will feel pain. As we fear pain, most of us do, which is why we shy away from it for the most part. Why go to work, why go to the bathroom, why do this or that? Most of it is based on fear of what might happen if we either do, or don't do something.
> 
> But what about doing something out of love, compassion or empathy? Does that even exist? What we think we do out of empathy, is it because we genuinely feel empathetic? Nothing but love and compassion? Or do we do it because we empathize with the fear that is being felt by the other, and try to ease the fear being felt by the person we are trying to help.
> 
> ...


no worries ZS
I think if its out of true love from your heart and you not wanting anything from it and its in your intent then it's a different thing. Love vibrates on a higher level and if you coming out of love then its a wonderful thing ..did you put the tip there out of love or did you do it to make her feel better?.If it was out of anything else then love I would say fear as you didnt want her to feel like shit cleaning up someones filth without something to make it a bit better?.. It's kind of like when someone is talking to you and a lil bit of their spit lands on you or face you kind of dont say anything to them coz you don't want them to feel embarrassed,its a fear yes I no it sound dumb but just one of many and they range from small things like that to big fear society keeps functioning in and mostly because of government agencies.. If We don't eat were are told we will die,I have seen proof of monks in Tibet only eating a few grains of rice n water over a month period proving that food is not needed for us to function and its only a old belief pattern we are holding onto. These monks got 95% of their energy to function thru meditation and channeling energy into "food". I know fear is holding everybody back to do what ever they want and it's sad but unless people stop believing what they are told or hear and until we start new patterns of positive thought what we have now is as far as our race will go. 
I go to work at a job i hate out of fear of if I don't i won't have any money.
I eat because im told if I don't i will get sick and die -( that for me is changing now and I'm only eating when I NEED it,once a day). 
I exercise coz if I don't later in life I could get sick as a result of unhealthy younger life style I was told
I don't want to upset my misses coz I don't want her angry at me
If i don't believe in god or follow his ways I'm a bad person and will go to hell
I do my job at work properly out of fear that I can be replaced anytime
There is alot more but I'm just trying to show a pattern that fear is our first function period. And also it is related to this topic just off a bit


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 4, 2013)

brotes grandes said:


> If i don't believe in god or follow his ways I'm a bad person and will go to hell


The sick thing about many religions, is that even i you are a good person, yet you don't believe, you still go to hell. What a bunch of shit eh?

When i do good, i feel good. When i do bad, i feel bad. That is my religion. No god needed.


----------



## brotes grandes (Oct 4, 2013)

Really there is no bad and no good there is just what is. We as humans put to much into things and take the true nature away from things. In nature when we see a tiger stalk and hunt and kill it we get upset and some of us turn away and can't look for a few different reasons but in that we are not seeing that for what it really was,nature and life in full swing and that's how we should function not with all these thoughts of negative actions or feelings or ideas of prosper etc etc. We feel good and bad depending on our moods n feelings etc and in that's alot of fears we function on. If you honestly get happy and feel good when you do good then that is good ,its just that sometimes we are automatically switched on and in need of validity that when we do good we get recognised for it and that's good and you feel good but really you don't need my thanks or anyone else's you are a good person and its not easy living today and we are all doing a good job so give yourself a clap and hug koz YOU is where your world and life begins and ends. I know its hard to understand and I get alot of hate for the way I think but there is no right or wrong that's all man made and ideas of how we should function as a society but I don't hate pedos,rapists,theifsmurderers and so on I just know that that's life theres people like that all over earth and its not wrong or right and I have no right to judge I am just a human like these people committing them but I just choose not to do those or similar things and where ever I can be positive be positive and make my life and my loved ones happy and seek for the truth in things. There is times where I get angry or sad or call people a dickhead or fwitt but I am still human and I do still fear like everybody else here.


----------



## D619 (Oct 4, 2013)

Brainwashed!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 4, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> The sick thing about many religions, is that even i you are a good person, yet you don't believe, you still go to hell. What a bunch of shit eh?
> 
> When i do good, i feel good. When i do bad, i feel bad. That is my religion. No god needed.


In this thread there is now this idea of heaven and hell being states of mind. God is the best state of mind possible. Books have been written to help people get to that place / state / stately manner? I'm sure we can agree that the major sins are based in common sense. If you do "this", then "this" will happen as a result. YouTube is FILLED with examples of people who don't get that idea. Those glaring examples usually end in some type of painful consequence / hell. Hell can be physical when you think of it as pain. Hell can be non-physical when you think of it as emotional pain. The same could be said for heaven. I've been there (it seems) with sex, and I've been there with a relationship. Interesting 'dualities' for terms, to say the least.

I am starting to believe that the literalists of religions must be secret scientists


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 5, 2013)

D619 didn't know what you meant at 1st by 'brainwashed'. Are you suggesting some are still programmed to fear despite rejecting their indoctrination? Interesting.
The two base emotions are love & fear. Some think it's love & hate. That would be incorrect. Hate comes from fear. All emotions stem from love & fear.


----------



## thecoolman (Oct 5, 2013)

Wow so many atheists yet almost all of them bigots.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 6, 2013)

Just because you don't believe in god, does not mean there isn't one. Just because you believe in god, does not mean there is one...

It's THAT fucking easy to understand, yet too many lie to themselves, tell themselves they know the truth with certainty, when the truth will always remain; 

Me, you, everyone, we could all be wrong. Just something you gotta deal with if you get tired of pretending you are certain of something you cannot be certain of.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 6, 2013)

You just can't let go of this 'pretending' nonsense Z S. An inability to even conceive an understanding of Life without fear is your perspective. You saying those who do not fear for the immortality of the soul are pretending is like me saying that you really didn't enjoy your last sexual encounter, you were just pretending. A sexually inept & impotent guy with a small dick, whose only experience is with disinterested prostitutes, just can't conceive how sex could be enjoyable from his perspective. No matter what you say, he continues to repeat "Stop pretending". Your being that guy. 
You do not know what I know. You do not know what I've experienced. I didn't really want to reveal this on this forum [can bring out the mentally unwell] but I'm the guy you call when you have the worst kind of negative entity/energy in your home. I get to deal with the worst, when the 'White Lighters' & the churches fail. Stuff that make grown men shit themselves, especially the "I never believed in this stuff before, I thought it was bs" types. One family I helped had the official Catholic exorcist sent to help, within minutes he turned pale & fled the home muttering "It's evil, it's evil." over & over. haha, pussy. You have no idea of the hierarchy of the spirit world. I've seen & experienced that which you couldn't comprehend. There is Truth & there is Higher Truth. One cannot understand the latter without knowing the former. Authentic faith is - Knowing. What do you know Z S? You know fear. Now you can LEARN authentic faith - if you choose. That's what it boils down to, choice. You choose fear.
"You asked what if this is all a dream"? A mystic said 'Imagine a shadow puppet show. We are the shadows, the puppet our sub-conscious, the puppeteer our over-soul [true self]." haha There are some questions that can't be answered in this reality.I have no need or desire to know everything. One 'day' I will, but it's not going to happen here where many vibrate at a lower level. Some questions are irrelevant, no-one will ever have all the answers in this dimension. I only need to know what I need to know. 
The mystics have told us for eons that this world is an illusion, [a reflection of our loves, our fears, our desires, our understanding &, most importantly, our awareness] that the real world is where we exist between incarnations [the almost infinite layers of 'reality' that lead to Nirvana, Heaven, Valhalla etc.]
There is no such thing as reality, only perception. Reality changes as our perception changes. You acknowledge that fear represents a lack of knowing. You can't imagine a fear free existence because, apparently, you don't know much [or enough].
I'd appreciate it if you can stop telling me that I'm pretending, it's insulting. I've faced death, I did not fear it. If not for the fact I had a young child at the time I would've looked forward to & embraced the death of this mortal vessel. Released to continue my journey.
I was given 3 years to live 13 years ago. 100% of those with my disease are dead within 3 years of diagnosis. If I feared my demise I'd be one of the '100%'.

Death is just another beginning.

Peace.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 6, 2013)

You must have a lot to contend with, claiming that everyone else in the world who does not believe what you believe is absolutely wrong and are living their lives based on fear. When i am merely stating the fact that, well, there is a possibility that all of us are wrong about what we think we know about this existence and reality.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Oct 6, 2013)

I find that the "god concept" interesting in how many ways it has emerged in the history of humanity. It is not rational to believe in the bible. It is clearly an exception that society affords unfairly to strict believers to engage in what they do without questioning. I do not see religion as helpful to humanity, it is divisive, simplistic, anti-intellectual, and impossible to prove. Taking the bible as fact is symptomatic of mental illness but cultural and familial participation makes it uniquely its own. Faith is not knowledge, nor is it good to act as such. The bible is not a historical document, it is not holy, it is a plagiarized version of many other religions of the Bronze age nothing more.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 6, 2013)

Z S, what I believe is what I believe. You do not know what I believe yet you insist on telling me I could be wrong. Anyone who has experienced what I have would also hold my beliefs. I've given examples & you ignore them. I'm a slow one fingered typist. I've written lengthy posts yet your responses indicate that you didn't read anything I wrote. 
I have built my personal belief on a foundation of basics. I believe I'm a part of a Higher Power. Because I'm part of a Higher Power, that means this Universe has been created fair & equal. Iow, our Creator is pure, a 'God' of Love if you will. 'Evil' lives in the hearts & minds of men not the Eternal.
I could give you examples to demonstrate what reinforced that belief but I can see I'm wasting my time. It is suffice to say that I believe what I believe to the core, there is no doubt, despite you insisting to the contrary. That is what I choose. If you want to believe that we're really in a Matrix movie then go for your life, think as you please, but why this incessant need to bring others down? As I said before, misery loves it's own company. 
You are not even arguing from a fixed position "I don't know fuck-all but I know your wrong." speaks for itself.

For goodness-sake mate, do yourself a favour & do something about filling the void left by your indoctrination. Or easier still, become an atheist 

Peace.


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 7, 2013)

Yeah that's right burgertime but the Born-agains refuse to see the bleeding obvious, they refuse to even look at the evidence. Even the Catholic church admits that the Bible is historically inaccurate. The whole Virgin birth in humble surrounds, the 3 wise men, the miracles, the crucifixion, rising from the dead 3 days later etc. fairy-tale is the basis to at least 6 religions that pre-date christianity. Only the names were changed to hoodwink the 'sheep'. Anyone interested read 'The Bible Fraud' by Tony Bushby. All his books are backed by historical records & church archives. If anyone, like me, are/have broken through christian indoctrination, you will be glad you read this book.

I hate to say this but organised religion is not only good, but necessary for some societies, usually unevolved backward ones. Ones that need to be told if you rape, steal, kill, the boogy man will come & get you when you die. If their that stupid then serves them right haha. Most of us know that organised religion is about control, power over the masses. What is called a necessary evil. Society that self governs/regulates it's own moral code out of plain simple commonsense doesn't really need organised religion because they have evolved beyond the need. "No need for religion too, Imagine...." JL.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 7, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> You are not even arguing from a fixed position "I don't know fuck-all but I know your wrong." speaks for itself.
> Peace.


I do not claim to have knowledge where ignorance only resides. I do not know whether or not you are right or wrong Grey, i only know that the possibility will always exist that you _may/might_ be wrong. And to ignore that fact, only reveals the desperation you have that your beliefs be certainly true without room for doubt. To refuse to become conscious of the fact that your ideas contain the possibility of being wrong, reveals to us the fear you have about being wrong. Instead of facing that fear, you ignore it, and you pretend it is not there, so you can continue to pretend you are certainly right... when in all actuality, you may very well be wrong.

Close your eyes, cover your ears, refuse to acknowledge the fact that there is a possibility that you may be wrong, and you do not have to face your fears. It is a scary fact to face mind you, but when you do, you'll be thankful you don't have to hide anymore.












Here is a short, beautiful 5 minute video that may help you understand further.

[video=youtube;lgriYaz3fEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=lgriYaz3fEM[/video]

"You see, one thing is, i can live with doubt, uncertainty and not knowing. I think it is much more interesting to to live not knowing than to have answers which might be wrong. I have approximate answers and possible beliefs and different degrees of certainty about different things. But I'm not absolutely sure of anything and there are many things i don't know anything about."


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 7, 2013)

There is no certainty, only varying degrees of probability. 

There is a 99.999999999~ ad infinitum, % chance of a pen falling to the ground when I release it from my hand.

This should not be confused with certainty.


----------



## darrellduaner (Oct 7, 2013)

people dont really believe in god or the bible even though they claim they do.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Oct 7, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I don't respect anyone's religion because they're unjustified beliefs. When an idea is worthy of respect, I'l respect it. Not because it offends people when it's disrespected but because it's earned respect in some way.
> 
> I also don't respect peoples beliefs in vampires, werewolves, zombies, Chutulu, or any other undocumented entity/being/creature. Want respect for what you believe? Earn it, cause there's no 'free passes' for me.


I think it's a shame this mans comment got any likes.
Be a little more open minded.. Yea man I understand where your coming from.. but the way I was raised.. people that respect get respected.
Who the fuck cares if someone believes in vampires or werewolves... yea it upsets me too bro.. I'd love to sit down with those people and talk to them and listen why..
I bet they all really don't know.. I'd love for them to get educated as well and for us to move on as a Race.
But if they respect you.. then show them respect back. Some mind's are really undeveloped.. and won't develop further..
and natural selection has almost completely ceased in our society... so those individuals survive. Even mentally/physically ill people are raised and some have kids..

Anyways bro it's a complicated topic and I'd love to keep communicating.. but I hate typing.. i'd rather sit in a circle.. roll up.. and discuss..

All im saying to you.. just show some more respect to the uneducated people.. but hey.. i bet they know shit you don't or ever will(that's beneficial to you.. not a werewolve has an average of 86 teeth type shit lol).

Think about this if it has any impact on you.. wouldn't take my time to type this if what i'm saying didn't have any meaning..
Just spread the love man.... and be more open minded..(not saying your not... but just a tad bit more!  )

None of us are perfect.. and ever will be..

NoB


----------



## Ringsixty (Oct 7, 2013)

darrellduaner said:


> people dont really believe in god or the bible even though they claim they do.


That's like saying people really don't believe in the Koran and Allah.... Duh... Hello!
I guess they don't in your mind.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Oct 7, 2013)

Ringsixty said:


> That's like saying people really don't believe in the Koran and Allah.... Duh... Hello!
> I guess they don't in your mind.


What are you talking about?
There is definitely a handful of people out their that are using religion to get a crowd.


----------



## darrellduaner (Oct 7, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> I think it's a shame this mans comment got any likes.
> Be a little more open minded.. Yea man I understand where your coming from.. but the way I was raised.. people that respect get respected.
> Who the fuck cares if someone believes in vampires or werewolves... yea it upsets me too bro.. I'd love to sit down with those people and talk to them and listen why..
> I bet they all really don't know.. I'd love for them to get educated as well and for us to move on as a Race.
> ...


he didnt say that he didnt respect *PEOPLE* for their beliefs; only that he didnt respect *THE* belief. there is a difference



Ringsixty said:


> That's like saying people really don't believe in the Koran and Allah.... Duh... Hello!
> I guess they don't in your mind.


they dont. they really do not believe such things. you think people can actually believe in a god that has a plan for the entire world, but he answers? a kind god that will make you suffer forever? an all powerful omniscient god that gets upset or angry or jealous? you think people will entertain all of these qualities of their god without having any conflicting thoughts? they do not. 

_well what if you eliminate one of the conflicting characteristics? what if god answered prayer and did not have a plan for the whole world?
_-simple: pray for something only god can do and watch it not happen. pray for something that is very highly unlikely and watch god not do it. he still wont answer prayer for some reason....
_
-what if you only believe that god is omniscient and has a plan?
__-_well then the next time someone is sick or dying rejoice; all is going according to plan. If you get fired from work tomorrow dont worry. (two weeks ago i watched my girlfriend's grandmother have a heart attack in front of me. her mom said out loud "dont go". seems like we really dont believe there is a plan. just thought that was some relevant anecdotal evidence) nothing is happening that wasnt planned so you need not worry or even _act _

-_what if god was just omnipotent? 

_-then he'd have the power to be omniscient and around we go.

cigarette smokers employ some for of dissonance to justify smoking (or to cozy up to the likely painful death that awaits [cant believe i have anecdotal evidence for death by lung cancer to be painful]) and drinkers do the same to rationalize drinking even though they *know* down somewhere in their brains that this justification is false and they shouldnt do it. same with prayer; you know there isnt anything up there responding to you and you know that books claims arent worth a grain of rice in china (although that stanfor prison experiment showed some disturbing things about people) but for whatever reason, (conformity most likely) you will express you


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 8, 2013)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> I think it's a shame this mans comment got any likes.
> Be a little more open minded.. Yea man I understand where your coming from.. but the way I was raised.. people that respect get respected.
> Who the fuck cares if someone believes in vampires or werewolves... yea it upsets me too bro.. I'd love to sit down with those people and talk to them and listen why..
> I bet they all really don't know.. I'd love for them to get educated as well and for us to move on as a Race.
> ...



I always respect people. I don't necessarily respect their ideas. 

Religion is just an idea, albeit a bad one....



I'm not so close minded that I reject evidence. I would love to be seriously moved by some religious evidence, but there's just not a good chance of that happening given the evidence that's currently available.


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 8, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> You just can't let go of this 'pretending' nonsense Z S. An inability to even conceive an understanding of Life without fear is your perspective. You saying those who do not fear for the immortality of the soul are pretending is like me saying that you really didn't enjoy your last sexual encounter, you were just pretending. A sexually inept & impotent guy with a small dick, whose only experience is with disinterested prostitutes, just can't conceive how sex could be enjoyable from his perspective. No matter what you say, he continues to repeat "Stop pretending". Your being that guy.
> You do not know what I know. You do not know what I've experienced. I didn't really want to reveal this on this forum [can bring out the mentally unwell] *but I'm the guy you call when you have the worst kind of negative entity/energy in your home. I get to deal with the worst, when the 'White Lighters' & the churches fail. Stuff that make grown men shit themselves, especially the "I never believed in this stuff before, I thought it was bs" types. One family I helped had the official Catholic exorcist sent to help, within minutes he turned pale & fled the home muttering "It's evil, it's evil." over & over. haha, pussy. You have no idea of the hierarchy of the spirit world.* I've seen & experienced that which you couldn't comprehend. There is Truth & there is Higher Truth. One cannot understand the latter without knowing the former. Authentic faith is - Knowing. What do you know Z S? You know fear. Now you can LEARN authentic faith - if you choose. That's what it boils down to, choice. You choose fear.
> "You asked what if this is all a dream"? A mystic said 'Imagine a shadow puppet show. We are the shadows, the puppet our sub-conscious, the puppeteer our over-soul [true self]." haha There are some questions that can't be answered in this reality.I have no need or desire to know everything. One 'day' I will, but it's not going to happen here where many vibrate at a lower level. Some questions are irrelevant, no-one will ever have all the answers in this dimension. I only need to know what I need to know.
> The mystics have told us for eons that this world is an illusion, [a reflection of our loves, our fears, our desires, our understanding &, most importantly, our awareness] that the real world is where we exist between incarnations [the almost infinite layers of 'reality' that lead to Nirvana, Heaven, Valhalla etc.]
> ...


[video=youtube;KvkKX035484]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvkKX035484[/video]


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 8, 2013)

darrellduaner said:


> people dont really believe in god or the bible even though they claim they do.


 Truer than you know. [video=youtube;iV2VjdpVonY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iV2VjdpVonY[/video]


----------



## Heisenberg (Oct 8, 2013)

[youtube]P4dSiHqpULk[/youtube]


----------



## MojoRison (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2013)

People that believe in religions WANT to believe in religions. Some people don't want to go to hell and as a precaution they believe the lies just to be safe. Some people actually believe in the fairly tales for real but the fairy tales have been passed off as facts by the leaders of that religion. 

I don't think people are retarded that believe in religion but they are very misguided but they will think they are on the path to heaven or whatever. Some people believe in their religion because its popular to do so in their society. Some "holy" books have some truth in there too so its hard for the believer to discern the fact from the fiction because its integrated into one book. 

Some very smart people believe in the Bible but its probably because their parents believed in it too. I can almost guarantee that if the Bible came out as a new book today, many people would just laugh at it and totally disregard it as fairy tales and fables. But because the Bible has been infecting the world since around 2,000 years ago (or more if you're just talking about the old testament) and at those times there was no science like today. 

I used to be a Christian until I watched the movie Zeitgeist in 2008. Now, I hope there is a God but I don't believe in Jesus or most of the Bible!

Zeitgeist

[youtube]oZgT1SRcrKE[/youtube]

~PEACE~


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> People that believe in religions WANT to believe in religions. Some people don't want to go to hell and as a precaution they believe the lies just to be safe. Some people actually believe in the fairly tales for real but the fairy tales have been passed off as facts by the leaders of that religion.
> 
> I don't think people are retarded that believe in religion but they are very misguided but they will think they are on the path to heaven or whatever. Some people believe in their religion because its popular to do so in their society. Some "holy" books have some truth in there too so its hard for the believer to discern the fact from the fiction because its integrated into one book.
> 
> ...


Is it because the fairy tale is immaterial and we live in a material world?

Are you a material girl?


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 8, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> Is it because the fairy tale is immaterial and we live in a material world?
> 
> Are you a material girl?


I'm a material boy. I'm made up of material.

Eye, you know that I'm a dude so what are you talking about? 

You should have read enough posts to see that I'm claiming to be Christ and when is Christ a girl?

~PEACE~


----------



## eye exaggerate (Oct 8, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm a material boy. I'm made up of material.
> 
> Eye, you know that I'm a dude so what are you talking about?
> 
> ...


lol, sorry, Madonna joke.


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 9, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm a material boy. I'm made up of material.
> 
> Eye, you know that I'm a dude so what are you talking about?
> 
> ...


In esoteric language God is neither male nor female Jew or gentile. Gnostic Christians, unlike Christians, do not discriminate against women. We Gods recognize the Goddesses. Regards DL


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2013)

eye exaggerate said:


> lol, sorry, Madonna joke.


I heard the song before a long time ago. I just don't understand your logic about where you got that from, from the post you quoted by Me.



Greatest I am said:


> In esoteric language God is neither male nor female Jew or gentile. Gnostic Christians, unlike Christians, do not discriminate against women. We Gods recognize the Goddesses. Regards DL



I don't know much about God to be honest but I have some expectations of what God would be like. God could be any sex, including hermaphrodite but I doubt God is a hermaphrodite. And God also could have no sex, no pun intended. I could care less what sex God is as long as He or She is benevolent and cool and only wants to help. I'm going to refer to God as a He though just because I always have thought of God as a dude. For all I know, there could be no God at all but who or what created the Big Bang?

I believe I'm Christ and I'm a dude. So THIS Christ is a dude!

~PEACE~


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 9, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I heard the song before a long time ago. I just don't understand your logic about where you got that from, from the post you quoted by Me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


John 14:23 Jesus answered and said unto him, If a man loveme, he will keep my words: and my Father will love him, and we will come untohim, and make our abode with him.

Luke 17:21 Neither shall they say, Lo here! or, lo there!for, behold, the kingdom of God is within you.

Romans 8:29 For whom he did foreknow, he also didpredestinate to be conformed to the image of his Son, that he might be thefirstborn among many brethren.

As you can see, you do have back up in your view.

Who but you can make you voluntarily do anything?

You are God/Jesus in a very real sense.

Regards
DL


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 9, 2013)

Greatest I am said:


> 1)As you can see, you do have back up in your view.
> 
> 2)Who but you can make you voluntarily do anything?
> 
> ...


1) I do have scripture to back up My claims but its not the scripture you quoted. Go to the link below to see the scripture that backs up My claims. Go to post # 182 and then come talk to Me. I'm interested in what YOU have to say Greatest I am!

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/671505-what-would-make-future-christ-19.html

2) I agree with you here, no one can make anyone do anything voluntarily because it wouldn't be voluntarily if its forced.

3) I'm not Jesus or God in any real sense. If I'm a god then we are all gods and I do believe we are all gods but no one but God is God, whoever God is. And I'm not Jesus either because My name is George but I am as close to Jesus as anyone else. I'm the new Christ, the Christ of this AGE! "AGE to AGE He stands and time is in His hands." I have come to this AGE to be the Prophet that is going to lead the people into the best future ever imagined!

~PEACE~


----------



## GreyLord (Oct 10, 2013)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I do not claim to have knowledge where ignorance only resides. I do not know whether or not you are right or wrong Grey, i only know that the possibility will always exist that you _may/might_ be wrong. And to ignore that fact, only reveals the desperation you have that your beliefs be certainly true without room for doubt. To refuse to become conscious of the fact that your ideas contain the possibility of being wrong, reveals to us the fear you have about being wrong. Instead of facing that fear, you ignore it, and you pretend it is not there, so you can continue to pretend you are certainly right... when in all actuality, you may very well be wrong.
> 
> Close your eyes, cover your ears, refuse to acknowledge the fact that there is a possibility that you may be wrong, and you do not have to face your fears. It is a scary fact to face mind you, but when you do, you'll be thankful you don't have to hide anymore.
> 
> ...


Z S, You don't think I'm hearing you, right? I hear you. Your saying there's always that POSSIBILITY that I'm wrong. I get it.
What I don't think your hearing is that within my understanding that possibility is very slim to infinitesimal.
In your understanding that possibility is much larger.
My belief is based on much experience. I've seen & experienced what most people wont. I had my 1st experience with the supernatural at 15. A friends much older boyfriend was a dark witch who messed with the Ouija board [amongst other things] with very negative effect. Six others witnessed, one night in particular, when things went bad.
I don't mean to be condescending but your young Z S. There are no such thing as absolutes, no such thing as black or white. That's what a lot like to think when young. I know I did. 
I don't know everything, far from it, but I know enough.

PS sorry haven't had time to view your link. I'll try to get to it later [the whole thing?]


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 10, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> that possibility is very slim to infinitesimal.
> In your understanding that possibility is much larger.


Not larger, nor smaller. But it is there, always, no matter how large or small you perceive it to be, and the only way to make it go away is to pretend it isn't there. To pretend you are certainly right without doubt, yet the doubt lingers on your shoulder everywhere you go. No matter how hard you try to brush it aside it's still perched there, staring at you... but you can ignore it, which to me, is exactly what you and most people on this planet are doing. 



"Yeaahh, i know there's a super small chance i might be wrong about what happens when i die... but i'll continue to believe with certainty that when i die i will continue to exist." -is exactly what you are saying. 


Oh and on that note... ouija board's? Witches? Are you for real dude? You wanna debate with me about certainty and the probabilities of beliefs based on nothing but personal experience when you believe in voodoo magic and witches? Really....? I might as well start a debate with a ten year old kid who still believes monsters hide in the closet.

Meaningless, but what else am I gonna do at 9:00 in the morning, too cold to go to the skate park yet...


[video=youtube;ykvd__Wv9po]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykvd__Wv9po[/video]



"It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it."


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> 1) I do have scripture to back up My claims but its not the scripture you quoted. Go to the link below to see the scripture that backs up My claims. Go to post # 182 and then come talk to Me. I'm interested in what YOU have to say Greatest I am!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/671505-what-would-make-future-christ-19.html
> 
> ...


We sure could collectively use a prophet and I could sureuse on to get my points sunk further into foolish theistic minds stuck infantasy. Good luck with that but know that you are one of 3 or 4 now that Iknow who make the same claim. There seem to be many of you. FMPOV, this is bothgood and bad. Good that you have God on the brain but bad as most will see youas delusional.

If you are to change the world then you likely know theroute you will take.

Does it look like this?

http://vimeo.com/44583147

Every prophet must have what in sales is called a hook.

What is your hook and when/ how will you get it known worldwide?

Great words have been said before and are quite uselesstoday without a world-wide audience. Right?

Regards
DL


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 10, 2013)

Your post was too close to my time of input so I will assume it was for our friend above. Let me know if I am wrong and explain yourself if I am. Regards DL


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Greatest I am, did you read My link that I posted for you? If you read it, what do you think about the scripture that I fulfilled?



Greatest I am said:


> We sure could collectively use a prophet and I could sureuse on to get my points sunk further into foolish theistic minds stuck infantasy.


I am that Prophet. 

My prophecies for the future are in the link below on post #207.

https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/671505-what-would-make-future-christ-21.html

Let Me know what you think about My prophecies for the future and also the other link I gave you about Me fulfilling scripture to. Thanks Greatest I am. 



Greatest I am said:


> Good luck with that but know that you are one of 3 or 4 now that Iknow who make the same claim. There seem to be many of you. FMPOV, this is bothgood and bad. Good that you have God on the brain but bad as most will see youas delusional.


There will be many that come in My name saying "I am Christ". I could care less who is claiming to be Christ or how many of them. I just want to make the world the best place ever. Can you blame Me for that?



Greatest I am said:


> If you are to change the world then you likely know theroute you will take.


I'm just winging it. I don't know what else to do besides post My beliefs on the world wide web. 



Greatest I am said:


> Does it look like this?
> 
> http://vimeo.com/44583147


No it doesn't. I don't know what that silly video is supposed to mean in the first place. 



Greatest I am said:


> Every prophet must have what in sales is called a hook.
> 
> What is your hook and when/ how will you get it known worldwide?


My hook is the facts about Me. Its true but its subjective whether it means that I'm Christ or not. 

I don't know how I will get it known on a global scale. I guess right now I'm on a global scale but not enough people are reading what I have written. The internet is connected world wide to those with access but only a very small amount of people are reading what I have posted. I don't know go to get a bigger audience to be honest.



Greatest I am said:


> Great words have been said before and are quite uselesstoday without a world-wide audience. Right?
> 
> Regards
> DL


Right, how do I get a world wide audience? I have no idea, like I said, I'm blogging on the world wide web and anyone with the internet can look up what I said but how do they know where to go and find out about Me?

~PEACE~


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Greatest I am, did you read My link that I posted for you? If you read it, what do you think about the scripture that I fulfilled?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to be pushy but just do as Jesus said you can do. Greater things than what he did. One little miracle is all you need. Regards DL


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 10, 2013)

John 14:12 Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that believethon me, the works that I do shall he do also; and greater works than these shallhe do; because I go unto my Father.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Greatest I am said:


> Not to be pushy but just do as Jesus said you can do. Greater things than what he did. One little miracle is all you need. Regards DL


Yeah but no one has ever been able to do any miracles. I don't even know any magic tricks to be honest. 

What kind of miracles do you think a person could do? I don't think any person could do anything miraculous at all. 

Do you have any other suggestions?



Greatest I am said:


> John 14:12 Verily, verily, I say unto you, He that believethon me, the works that I do shall he do also; and greater works than these shallhe do; because I go unto my Father.


I am doing greater works then Jesus. First of all I'm alive and Jesus is dead. Secondly, you need to read the links that I posted for you to see what I am capable of.

Jesus didn't do any miracles either! Jesus' miracles are a fallacy. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 10, 2013)

Then your voice is no stronger than mine or anyone else's. Not much point in losing your credibility by calling yourself a prophet unless you predict something that will happen in the very near future. Prophet who cannot predict and be believed because of a successful naming of a future event is not worth the title. Regards DL


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 10, 2013)

Just because you have an imagination doesn't make you a prophet. 

Prophets don't invent their own prophecies. They're given to them from a supernatural presence of some sort. Prophets could be completely void of imagination and it would make no difference to their prophecies.

The terms 'prophet' or 'prophecy' would lose all meaning if they could be attributed to _anyone _&#8203;just because they can day dream.

That's very non-special.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Greatest I am said:


> Then your voice is no stronger than mine or anyone else's. Not much point in losing your credibility by calling yourself a prophet unless you predict something that will happen in the very near future. Prophet who cannot predict and be believed because of a successful naming of a future event is not worth the title. Regards DL


No My voice is as strong as the next mans. My only "pulpit" is My voice online. 

My prophecies could happen at any time but I doubt they will be fulfilled because of the governments we have today. But science is advanced enough that My prophecies could literally be implemented with the proper manpower and tools. 

But My prophecies may already be fulfilled on other planets where aliens dwell. I just don't know. 



Beefbisquit said:


> Just because you have an imagination doesn't make you a prophet.


I see your logic but I have predictions of the future and not just an imagination but I do have an imagination too, that helps. 

What do you think makes a prophet a prophet? Do you know any prophets that are alive today besides your good friend George? 



Beefbisquit said:


> Prophets don't invent their own prophecies. They're given to them from a supernatural presence of some sort. Prophets could be completely void of imagination and it would make no difference to their prophecies.


I have invented My own prophecies for sure. I just dreamed them up and I thought they were very good so I remembered them. 

But you and Me both don't believe in anything supernatural, do you Beef? So how can this quote "They're given to them from a supernatural presence of some sort." be applied to anyone when the supernatural does not exist?

I don't understand what qualifications a prophet needs to have in order to be considered a prophet. And what's the difference between a true prophet and Me with My predictions of the future?



Beefbisquit said:


> The terms 'prophet' or 'prophecy' would lose all meaning if they could be attributed to _anyone _&#8203;just because they can day dream.
> 
> That's very non-special.


What person has "day dreamed" My predictions for the future? all of them or any of My predictions?

It seems like a prophet is a subjective title like the title of Christ. Some might say I'm a prophet and some might say I'm Christ or Christ the prophet. Or someone might not believe I'm either of the two and that's fine too. The point I'm trying to make is that its subjective and that's ok. I'm not forcing anyone to believe anything, I'm simply trying to prove My points for Myself and anyone else that has two brain cells. 

~PEACE~


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> No My voice is as strong as the next mans. My only "pulpit" is My voice online.
> 
> My prophecies could happen at any time but I doubt they will be fulfilled because of the governments we have today. But science is advanced enough that My prophecies could literally be implemented with the proper manpower and tools.
> 
> ...


Day dreaming is how you got your predictions, by using your imagination. It's how fiction writers write books. They're not prophets.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Day dreaming is how you got your predictions, by using your imagination.


Basically yes. I just dreamed up My predictions (aka prophecies) by just using My intuitive imagination. 



Beefbisquit said:


> It's how fiction writers write books. They're not prophets.


Some science fiction writers may have some prophecies but I don't read sci-fi books so I wouldn't know... but I should read some sci-fi books because I might be able to get some ideas. But I don't have the patience to read books really, I'm all done with school. 

My prophecies all came to Me as sudden effulgence's. One minute I didn't know My prediction and the next minute I was brainstorming all the possibilities of this new concept. 

Beef, you don't have to think I'm a prophet, it doesn't really matter much. You will always be free to be a free thinker. 

~PEACE~


----------



## direwolf71 (Oct 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Basically yes. I just dreamed up My predictions (aka prophecies) by just using My intuitive imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, you know it's not good to just stop taking your meds...


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Oct 10, 2013)

direwolf71 said:


> Hey man, you know it's not good to just stop taking your meds...


I'm just bored right now.

~PEACE~


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 10, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> I'm not forcing anyone to believe anything, I'm simply trying to prove My points for Myself and anyone else that has two brain cells.


Literally, two brain cells...

P.S. Thanks for the new siggy...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 13, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Basically yes. I just dreamed up My predictions (aka prophecies) by just using My intuitive imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I say "I think the sun will rise tomorrow", does that make me a prophet?


----------



## VILEPLUME (Oct 18, 2013)

Well this thread got wildly off topic.

If RIU is a community, sometimes it really doesn't feel like it.

[youtube]LuHNVYW4tW0[/youtube]


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Oct 18, 2013)

Nevaeh420 said:


> Basically yes. I just dreamed up My predictions (aka prophecies) by just using My intuitive imagination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so if i write down all my day dreams and one happens to come true in the future............ im a prophet ?


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Oct 18, 2013)

People who believe in a religion are no more retarded than people who believe in a political party.


----------



## Greatest I am (Oct 19, 2013)

grimreefer24601 said:


> People who believe in a religion are no more retarded than people who believe in a political party.


 Try some educating facts.

[video=youtube;LNSe4Ff57n4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNSe4Ff57n4&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video] Regards DL


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 19, 2013)

grimreefer24601 said:


> People who believe in a religion are no more retarded than people who believe in a political party.


I agree, both types of people have (subordinate personalities)


----------

